# Finish on 1962 vintage diamond pc grips



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , I finally found a set of K-frame diamond pc grips for my 1962 vintage Model 10 , can someone please tell me whether the grips had a oiled or varnished finish ??
many thanks zorro :smt083


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

S & W grips at that time were advertised as oil finish, but my experience has been they had a lacquer finish. This finish soon wore off from wear and cleaning solvents so that an oil finish remained.

Bob Wright


----------

